# Historical LF Transmission from SAQ



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Lars Kalland/SM6NM curator of Grimeton Radio/SAQ VLF station has announced that SAQ will transmit on the 24th October "United Nations Day" using the Alexanderson alternator on 17.2 kc/s. Transmissions commence at 0930 UTC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexanderson_alternator


----------

